
Jaguar Land Rover develops advanced 3D head up display - clouddrover
https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/jaguar-land-rover-develops-advanced-3d-head-display
======
mojomark
Zero information about the display technology being explored. Don't read.

